# JS.Exception.Exploit



## Anonymous (12 November 2002)

Hallo,

habe den o.a. Browser jetzt reichlich getestet u. bin erstaunt, was der so alles abfängt. Dialer sind ALLE VOR dem möglichen Download angezeigt worden, von Zeit zu Zeit kamen Seiten mit irgendwelchen wilden Zeichen hoch?! 
Gestern habe ich mir o.a. Geraffel eingefangen. Habt Ihr eine Idee wie das
in Zukunft verhindern kann. Tips möglichst in einer Sprache die jeder versteht. Danke.


----------



## Heiko (12 November 2002)

Welchen Browser?


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2002)

Sorry, der "o.a." Browser sollte eigentlich Mozilla 1.0 sein.


----------



## Heiko (12 November 2002)

Jo, meine Rede.
Ich bin begeisterter Mozilla-Nutzer


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2002)

Mozilla ist nicht schlecht, aber
- habt Ihr ne Idee wegen "JS.Exception.Exploit" ...
- was es mit den wilden Zeichen auf sich haben könnte ... 
  schaut fast wie schriftliches Programm aus
- mein Recher hat sich heute zum dritten mal verabschiedet,
  immer wenn ich meine AW schicken wollte blieb die Kiste stehen.

aber ein Dialer-Problem hat man mit Mozilla wirklich nicht !!!


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2002)

Sorry, aber hat einer eine Idee, ob man sich auch bei Mozilla gegen Geraffel schützen kann ?


----------



## Heiko (17 November 2002)

Vor vielem Geraffel muß man sich als Mozilla-Nutzer nicht schützen weil man nicht in Gefahr ist.
Beispiel: ActiveX


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2002)

Jo, gegen Dialer gibt es man nix besseres!!!  Habe den Mozilla mehrfach getestet. Der versuchte Download wurde immer angezeigt u. per Mausklick beendet. JS ist aber durchgekommen, kann man dies verhindern ?


----------



## Heiko (17 November 2002)

Du kannst JavaScript im Mozilla in recht feinen Stufen abschalten. Schau mal in den Einstellungsdialog.


----------



## Karl Napp (12 Januar 2003)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Anti-Viren-Programm? :bigcry: 
Gruß. Karl


----------



## technofreak (12 Januar 2003)

Karl Napp schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn mit einem Anti-Viren-Programm? :bigcry: Gruß. Karl


Was soll das denn bringen??
Gruß
tf


----------



## Karl Napp (12 Januar 2003)

Weil JS. Exploit oft von meinem NAV 2002 geblockt wird, wenn ich z. B. auf Pornoseiten rumsurfe. Bin von diesem Teil besonders Anfang 2002 an die schätzungsweise 200x (?) angegriffen worden. Ohne Erfolg. Ist übrigens ein Trojaner.

Gruß. Karl


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2003)

Erstens ist JS.Exploit kein Trojaner.
Zweitens: Nimm einen vernünftigen Browser (Mozilla) und nicht den Schrott 
von Microsoft , dann hast du auch keine Probleme mit den Sicherheitslücken
des Explorer und vor AX Angriffen bist du auch sicher. Uber AX kommen alle 
(ausnahmlos) lächerlichen Downloadversuche für Dialer. 
gruß
cp


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2003)

Erstens: JS. Exeption Exploit ist ein Trojaner. Siehe Symantec.
Zweitens: Es gibt nichts besseres als den IE 6 von Microsoft, selbst auf die Gefahr hin, hier jetzt einen Flame -Thread zu eröffnen. Wer sich ein wenig (das reicht schon) mit diesen Teilen auskennt und sie dementsprechend konfiguriert, hat nichts zu befürchten. Ich benutze den IE 6 grundsätzlich für die "Schmuddelseiten", weil ich ihn individuell einstellen kann. Ich nehme Mozilla nur für die sicheren Sites, aber auch nur wegen der schöneren Optik.
Ich habe bisher noch nie (!) Probleme mit Viren, Trojanern, Würmern, Dialern oder sonstigem Dreck gehabt, was natürlich zugegebenermaßen auch an meinem NAV, NPF und vier gleichzeitig laufenden Antidialer-Programmen liegt.
Ich liebe Bill Gates; ich liebe Microsoft. Keine Frage. Ohne MS wären wir alle noch in der Computersteinzeit. Also nicht immer nur unqualifiziert auf MS rumhacken.
Gruß. Karl


----------



## Karl Napp (12 Januar 2003)

Hey, vorheriger Beitrag war von Karl Napp, nicht von Gast!
Karl


----------



## dialerfucker (12 Januar 2003)

@Karl Napp;

...Vorlieben hin oder her:

Diese so genannte Bedrohung namens «JS.Exception.Exploit» ist kein bestimmter Virus oder Wurm, sondern die Bezeichnung für eine Art Sicherheitsleck im Internet Explorer bzw. in der Microsoft Virtual Machine. Dieses Leck öffnet eine Tür für unerwünschte Aktionen auf dem PC eines Surfers. Von einigen Betreibern zweifelhafter Webseiten wird dieser «Exploit» missbraucht, um z.B. automatisch (ohne Rückfrage) die Startseite zu ändern. Wenn der JavaScript- Code einer Webseite versucht, irgendwelche solche Aktionen durch dieses spezielle Sicherheitsleck durchzuführen, dann erkennen dies ein paar namhafte Virenscanner und warnen vor dieser Seite bzw. sie blockieren die Ausführung dieses potentiell schädlichen Codes. Der Patch bzw. das Update der VirtualMachine bewirkt, dass ein Code, der auf dieses Sicherheitsleck abzielt, nicht ohne weiteres ausgeführt werden kann. Aber die Webseiten, die solche Code verwenden, landen beim Surfen trotzdem in Ihrem «Temporary Internet Files»-Ordner, weshalb Virenscanner eine solche Datei dann als «infiziert» mit JS.Exception.Exploit melden.
Und das Lob nimmt Symantec gerne mit...und andere sind da auch nicht schlechter!


----------



## Karl Napp (12 Januar 2003)

@dialerfucker

Die Funktionsweise war mir schon klar, aber in der Virus-Enzyklopädie von Symantec steht klar und deutlich "Trojan Horse". Dementsprechend muß ich mich auch dahingehend äußern. Selbstmurmelnd ziehe ich mir alle Patches von MS runter, sodaß mir daher keine Gefahr droht.
Gruß. Karl


----------



## virenscanner (12 Januar 2003)

> ... Dementsprechend muß ich mich auch dahingehend äußern...


?  Wieso ?


----------



## Karl Napp (12 Januar 2003)

@virenscanner
Weil auch ich in meinem Verständnis einen Code, der in meinen PC geschmuggelt wird und der dort einen gewissen Schaden nach seiner Ausführung anrichtet als Trojaner ansehe. Dieses Sicherheitsleck wird ja wahrscheinlich dazu benutzt um
a) Informationen nach draußen zu senden und
b)schädliche Einflüsse von außen nach innen zu ermöglichen.
Was, bittschön, anderes macht denn ein Trojaner sonst?
Deshalb finde ich die Bezeichnung von Symantec zutreffend.

Gruß. Karl


----------



## virenscanner (12 Januar 2003)

@Karl Napp


> Weil auch ich in meinem Verständnis einen Code, der in meinen PC geschmuggelt wird und der dort einen gewissen Schaden nach seiner Ausführung anrichtet als Trojaner ansehe.
> .
> .
> Deshalb finde ich die Bezeichnung von Symantec zutreffend.


OK,  man kann jeden "eingeschmuggelten" Code prinzipiell als Trojaner bezeichnen.


> Dieses Sicherheitsleck wird ja wahrscheinlich dazu benutzt um
> a) Informationen nach draußen zu senden und
> b)schädliche Einflüsse von außen nach innen zu ermöglichen.


Dies ist z.B. hier i.A. nicht der Fall.


----------



## Karl Napp (12 Januar 2003)

@virenscanner
Okay, wir wollen ja schließlich nicht in Wortklauberei verfallen. 
Wenn halt jemand meint, JS wäre kein Trojaner, ist mir das eigentlich Jacke wie Hose.
Hauptsache, ich habe keinen!
Gruß. Karl

Und ein Virenscanner schützt doch!


----------



## Heiko (12 Januar 2003)

Karl Napp schrieb:
			
		

> Und ein Virenscanner schützt doch!


Hat hier jemand mal was anderes behauptet? *umguck*


----------



## Karl Napp (12 Januar 2003)

@Heiko
technofreak fragte auf Seite 1, was das bringen soll. 
Gruß. Karl


----------



## dialerfucker (12 Januar 2003)

@ Karl Napp;

...jou, eben! Er hat gefragt!


----------



## Karl Napp (13 Januar 2003)

@dialerfucker

...und ich habe geantwortet!
So, gute Nacht alle miteinander. 0 

Karl


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Januar 2003)

Das Thema JS.Exploit wurde schon mal durchgekaut , siehe:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=600&highlight=js+exploit

außerdem steht die Firma Symantec in der Hitliste der Virenscannner nicht ganz oben, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken.
Ich rede hier nicht von den Aussagen einer Marketingabteilung. Da gibts z.B ein Forum
 nicht ganz unbekannt, mit einem Beitrag auch eines nicht 
ganz Unbekannten zu diesem Thema:

http://www.trojaner-board.de/forum/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=6;t=002592#000007

Ubrigens: patch heißt Flicken, patchen heißt flicken und so ist auch der ganze IE ein einziges Flickwerk, 
so manches Mal mußte in kurzer Zeit der Flicken schon wieder geflickt werden,
so das man leicht den Überblick verliert, welcher Lappen gerade eingesetzt werden muß. 
Im Ganzen also ein Flickwerk! 
Gruß
cp


----------

